# Port USB mort ?



## Furby37 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour.

Je vous contacte ca je rencontre un souci sur le macbook 2006 de ma conjointe. (OS 10.6.8)
Acheté d'occasion, un port USB ne fonctionne pas. A chaque démarrage, le message suivant apparait : "le système à désactivé un port usb car un périphérique consommait trop d'énergie".

J'ai vu des post similaires sur le forum mais pas de solution à ce problème.

Je vais tenter un reset PRAM et SMC ce soir. Savez vous si cela a déjà fonctionné pour quelqu'un ?

L'autre post usb est fonctionnel mais présente des lenteurs. 

Merci.


----------

